# Xc tickets, am i mad!



## gem2buc (13 July 2012)

I am in a predicament in that I have 2x xc tickets and so looking forward to attending, but am pregnant with my first with due date of 28th July (2days before!). My parents are having the tickets if I really cannot go (I.e in labour or just given birth) otherwise I plan to attend - once in a lifetime olympics!! 
I am however slightly worried about getting in and out and the crowds at the entrance/exit, queuing etc... I know I can't stay on my feet too long at a time and am also concerned about hours on public transport, so was wondering about parking somewhere and getting a taxi drop off and pick up. Does anyone have any ideas on where we could do this from? Don't mind it being a bit out of town - we will be come from the south west. Do you think I am being completely mad!?


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (13 July 2012)

You are brave, if you havent popped, im thinking that all the excitement may make you.


----------



## tiggs (14 July 2012)

Your best tranport option would probably be on a river boat where you will be guaranteed a seat and the piers are closer than the stations. If you google Thames Clippers  you will find details but I don't know if there are still tickets left. In your situation though I would be tempted to watch on tv with my feet up. It is very hilly so will be tiring. Hope you have a great day whatever you do and good luck with baby.


----------



## DuckToller (14 July 2012)

It's probably the wrong direction, but I have found a park and ride coach from Thurrock, Essex, which is very reasonable (£18 for car, coach free) and drops you off quite close to the Park.  There is lots of info on their website and a number to call if you are, uhum, less able perhaps .

They are one of the companies that are supporting the Games (First coaches) and my husband wondered if they might be using the special olympic lanes as well.  So although Thurrock isn't near you, it might be an option?


----------



## SazzyB (14 July 2012)

Crikey you are brave!! I understand the stadium will be open so presume they will have seats and also at some of the food outlets I guess. However it will be a really long day and very tiring just getting there, queueing, walking round and then going home. 
Do you think you would feel OK if you started having contractions? My labour was only 21 minutes (first baby, overdue)! What does your midwife/ Dr think? 
The other thing that I would say, from hindsight, is that you want to be as rested and energised as you can be when you start labour as it can be long and tiring. I know a few mums who ended up having a C section as they had run out of energy to push.
I would stay home, relax and watch on tele if it were me!!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 July 2012)

I think you are loopy dooo, but I wouldn't worry about being stuck in the park, they would probably get you an ambulance or something x


----------



## gem2buc (14 July 2012)

I maybe loopy loo, I agree. I've spoken to midwife and health visitor and they all seem ok, as long as I feel well. We have a backpack with integrated stool which we plan to take so I can sit down when I need to and have looked up nearest maternity unit etc.... So won't be going completely unprepared (although may mean I don't stick to my birth plan!). Also realise we won't be walking the whole course either, but looks like there are lots of stands and big screens etc... So we will do what I can manage. I am more worried about getting in and out and transport that's relatively hassle free. Who knows, the walking around and excitment could lead to a true olympic baby, that would be something worth writing home about!! Ha ha. May not feel up to it in 2wks either, but at the mo I still feel pretty good.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 July 2012)

I wonder if they will have buggies or such like for disabled people??  perhaps you could hire one!!.... you could be like Madge from Benidorm!!


----------



## Superhot (14 July 2012)

I'm not sure you will be allowed to take in your seat???  I would check first.  Personally speaking, I wouldn't want to risk going into labour on a xc course, with 50,000 spectators around and with the best will in the world, there is going to be traffic jams, so you're talking about bringing in a helicopter.  I know you could be 2 weeks late, but in your lifetime, there probably will be another opportunity to be at an Olympic.  Who knows, the baby might come early so you'll be able to go as a family!!!!


----------



## daisycrazy (14 July 2012)

I absolutely would not do it, not least because of the disruption it will cause to others if you do need medical attention on the day, but also because I felt dreadful throughout pregnancy and cannot imagine having any desire to go through all that around the due date. Mine also arrived two weeks early so don't be fooled by the "first baby is always late" thing.


----------



## FairyLights (14 July 2012)

I think this is a mad and selfish idea. Not what you want to hear I know.What happens if you go into labour ? maybe a helicopter will needed because of the crowds. You could disrupt the event and cost the NHS £thousands. What if, God forbid, there are complications? are you willing to loose your baby ?Put your feet up and watch it on the tv.


----------



## sam-b (14 July 2012)

I'm going to the dressage and that's 3 weeks before my due date, I think it's completely awful that people are saying its selfish etc and about you losing it ! I opted for dressage as thinking will struggle walking as I have swollen feet but if you feel well why the hell not


----------



## FairyLights (14 July 2012)

my first child was born 3 weeks before his due date.


----------



## Bustermartin (14 July 2012)

Absolutely bonkers - but if you seriously feel up to it - and it will be a long and tiring day for anyone going, much less anyone 9 months pregnant - then go!  Having said that when I was nine months pregnant I couldn't think of anything worse!


----------



## galaxy (14 July 2012)

Are you not worried about being that far away from the hospital that you have chosen to have your baby in?

Especially as it's your first I think you are completely mad.


----------



## sarahann1 (14 July 2012)

No not mad at all, you know you're own body and if you feel up to it go and have a great time while your at it  I've no kids of my own but my friends who have had first babies have all given birth 1-2 weeks after their due date, maybe you'll be lucky and be a bit late. 

Can't offer any travel advice unfortunately.


----------



## lme (14 July 2012)

No, you're not mad. You're pregnant, not ill. Though, I'd probably keep my plans fluid in case I didn't feel like it on the day. You never know, he / she might be early, in which case you can all go. Small babies are incredibly portable.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 July 2012)

I had my first baby 4 weeks early, and this was due to me blowing away the sawdust as my dad was sawing a piece of wood lol.... any kind of exertion that late can cause labour, perhaps give your 2nd ticket to a midwife??


----------



## J&S (14 July 2012)

You will certainly get your 15 minutes of fame if you need the helicopter to get you to hospital..... can just see the head lines ..... " William Fox Pitt's XC round help up by lady in labour by the water jump"  etc etc!  Mind you, at this rate every jump will be a water jump! Oh, you could jump into the water for a Water Birthing!!!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (14 July 2012)

They are suggesting that the public entrance with the fewest crowds and therefore the shortest queue is going to be at Blackheath so perhaps try and get there rather than at the north of the park?  There will be a big screen up there near the start.


----------



## Sleighfarer (15 July 2012)

I wouldn't be put off attending the event itself but public transport will just exhaust you. I can't see how park and ride will help as you will still have to negotiate heaving trains - it can be an absolute crush, with people pushing and shoving. Even if you can get a ticket for the boat, you will still need to get the tube to the boat. 

I think it is very game of you to want to go, but I wouldn't do it if I were you.


----------



## DuckToller (15 July 2012)

As far as I can make out, the park and ride from Thurrock drops you off at the park entrance, so if you can get to Thurrock by car it should be quite easy.

Then once in the park, take a chair, find a good jump, and just stay there!  No need to walk the whole course, you could aim to get there early and walk a few, but then find a jump with a view, or go to the big screen area and plonk yourself down. 

I went to the Harness Horse Parade when I was very pregnant and found the standing and walking about was easy, but pushing and shoving as people tried to leave was quite horrible, so maybe leave early before the crush or stay late and have something to eat.


----------



## Sleighfarer (15 July 2012)

Llewelyn said:



			As far as I can make out, the park and ride from Thurrock drops you off at the park entrance, so if you can get to Thurrock by car it should be quite easy.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, sorry, didn't realise that.


----------



## NeverSayNever (15 July 2012)

aw hun, you know what? i really wouldnt 

this from someone who has just had their first (he's 8 weeks old) and was the most stubborn ever about carrying on as normal, not letting being pregnant stop me doing anything etc etc etc.

but there comes a point when you really do need to accept there are things you cant do. Being far on in your pregnancy is one thing, but at your due date, really.. no. I sympathise with you so much as Id be just gutted to miss it it too. However, with my labour, I was fully dilated within 4 hours! Id imagined Id be walking about, having baths, watching films.. all the things my midwife had said and for many, it is a long and slow process. We went to the local hospital 4 hours in as although id wanted to hold off as long as possible I was realising that at 3 mins apart, the baby may be coming quicker than id thought! I was fully dilated, pushing, head was visible but he still wasnt born for another 8 hours, during which time, both our lives were saved by the wonderful maternity team we were transferred to via ambulance at 90mph at the main hospital.

I was SO  grateful to be close by the hospital. Put it this way - if I had gone into labour in the middle of the Olympic XC, with the time it would have taken to get me out etc, it could have been disastrous. And also, you may bleed, a lot. Its just not worth it hunni. Also, in the run up to your due date you really should conserve as much energy as you can


----------

